
Sensitive to bias, Facebook relaxed misinformation rules for conservative pages - aspenmayer
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/sensitive-claims-bias-facebook-relaxed-misinformation-rules-conservative-pages-n1236182
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long to post. It was:

Sensitive to claims of bias, Facebook relaxed misinformation rules for
conservative pages

> According to internal discussions, Facebook removed "strikes" so that
> conservative pages were not penalized for violations of misinformation
> policies.

> Facebook spokesperson Andy Stone did not dispute the authenticity of the
> leaked materials, but said that it did not provide the full context of the
> situation.

------
olliej
“Relaxed” == completely overrode the fact checkers and ignored the stated
misinformation policy. But only for conservatives. There is a bias at FB, and
it has always been in favor of conservatives.

~~~
aspenmayer
Makes sense. He practically stole the idea from the Winklevoss twins; they
went on to make billions in cryptocurrency, which is possibly privacy-
enhancing/preserving, and Zuckerberg made Panopticon.

I mean _Facebook_. I always get the name wrong. Don’t use it much since the
emotional manipulation “experiment” came out, if you can call it that. It
didn’t embody the scientific method, in that humans were not consenting.

But, we learned more about human nature, and the nature of Mark Zuckerberg
than we could have otherwise, so I guess by a very very strict reading, we
learned facts we didn’t already know. As there were bound to be other ways to
do that work while respecting individual and collective consent, I don’t feel
we have to give Zuck much leeway here. It was wrong, and his punishment is
less memorable to me than the offense, which for person of his high profile
smacks of regulatory capture and lobbying gone amok.

But don’t call it _science_. It somehow cheapens even a naked cash grab.

